
Ask HN: Is it possible to make an open source cellular modem? - filipMar
I have seen comments on HN that claim that an open source cellular modem is impossible.
After a quick search I found Hologram Nova, which is an open 4G modem. So what gives?
======
detaro
What's open about the Hologram Nova is the part they made: the board adapting
the used cellular modem chip to USB, and a software SDK around it. All the
cellular functions are in that chip, whose design and firmware aren't open.

Open implementations of cellular tech and protocol stacks exist, so yes, it's
possible to do it. Making a consumer product from them would be a massive
extra step though, and might very well be not feasible in practice.

